# OLD-PC Fileserver ( LAN Festplatten )



## zirag (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
ich würd gern so ne Art LAN-Festplatten Server haben, ich habe 2 HDDs eine 200GB und eine 160GB beide mit die 200er mit 3 NTFS Partitionen und die andere mit 2NTFS Partitionen. 

Dazu muss ich sagen, ich hab nicht sooo viel Erfahrung mit Linux.
Hab zwar schon ein paar Distris getestet, aber von "erfahrener User" ist da noch lange nicht zu sprechen.

-1.Die Daten die drauf sind sollen drauf bleiben.
-2.Ich würde gerne die Platten denn auf meinem Lappi(winXP) als Netzlaufwerke verbinden
-3.Ich hätte gern, dass die Distri schnell bootet ohne irgendwelche Anmeldungen
-4.Der Rechner dafür soll keinen Monitor usw. haben. (nur bei der Installation)
-5.Der Rechner soll nach der installation remote steuerbar sein von WinXP Pro

Windows kann man ja nicht anpassen, Bin eigentlich sowieso kein Fan ...( würde jetzt ne Diskussion auslösen) ...

Naja nun meine Fragen,

-was braucht man min für ein Rechner@Hardware ? Langt da auch nen Pentium1 ? 
-welche Distri ist da zu empfehlen die 1. auf sonnem alten Rechner läuft und 2. nur das beinhaltet was man braucht @ bootzeit 
-Können die Platten in NTFS bleiben oder wie kann ich sonst meine Daten drauf behalten?


Vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrung mit sowas oder kennt ne Page wo sowas beschrieben ist.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank 
mfg ZiRaG


----------



## the rusher (24. Juni 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob das Thema bei dir noch aktuell ist, aber eine Antwort kann ja nicht schaden  .

zu 1:

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Linux mit NTFS so seine Problemchen, es gibt zwar Treiber aber die haben halt alle noch ihre Kinderkrankheiten. Ich habs bei mir so  gelöst: Daten gesichtert (DVD/HDD) neue Partition ( ext 3) erstellt und Daten wieder drauf gespielt.

zu 2:

Kein Problem.

Allgemein: 

Da ich eine ähnliche Konfiguration in meinem Heimnetz habe, hier ein paar Details:

Als OS benutze ich Debian (die Standardinstallation ohne GUI, da du den Monitor eh nicht brauchst kannst du das GUI ja gleich weglassen). Die Fernwartung regle ich mit SSH (ein Dienst den du auf dem Server installierst), damit kann ich mich vom Netzwerk bzw. meinem Arbeitscomputer am Server anmelden und Wartungsarbeiten durchführen.

Damit du über das Netz auf deine Daten zugreifen kannst, musst du auf dem Server 'Samba' installieren. In der /etc/samba/smb.conf kannst du nachher recht detaillierte Einstellungen für deine Shares einstellen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen


----------



## zeroize (25. Juni 2007)

Ansonsten, wäre vielleicht dieses Projekt für die Interessant:
FreeNAS (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeNAS) ist ein auf FreeBSD basierendes, für den Einsatz als NAS ausgerichtetes System, ziemlich einfach zu installieren und gut supportet.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Juni 2007)

the rusher hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Linux mit NTFS so seine Problemchen, es gibt zwar Treiber aber die haben halt alle noch ihre Kinderkrankheiten. Ich habs bei mir so  gelöst: Daten gesichtert (DVD/HDD) neue Partition ( ext 3) erstellt und Daten wieder drauf gespielt.



Das ist nicht korrekt. Der NTFS-Support ist mittlerweile in den »Stable« Status gewechselt. Einzig das lesen und schreiben auf verschlüsselte, bzw. komprimierte Volumes geht (noch) nicht.

Wenn es ohne großen Aufwand laufen soll könnte DamnSmallLinux (DSL) das richtige sein. Es braucht nur 50 MB und kann von CD starten. Es kann von Haus aus SSH/FTP/HTTPD Server sein. Es gibt noch DSL-N, möglicherweise ist in der aktuellen Version schon ein Samba-Server und NTFS Lese-/Schreibsupport (ntfs-3g) dabei.

DSL läuft von CD (und ist komplett in den RAM ladbar) und muss nicht installiert werden. Das heißt: Keine feste Installation nötig.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich zeroize an. FreeNas scheint eine gute Lösung für Deinen Wunsch zu sein. Was jetzt für Dich einfach einzusetzen ist, solltest Du mal ausprobieren


----------



## zirag (26. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab mich nun schon entschieden in EXT3 zu wechseln, auch wenn ich dafür alle Daten erstmal auf ne externe Sichern muss. 
Den Rechner hab ich noch nicht, aber sobald ich einen finde, gehts los, denn muss ich noch von jemand ne HDD leihen und dann starte ich 

Soweit ich weiss, muss man sich bei Linux immer anmelden mit Username & PW,
wie kann man ein AutoLogin anlegen? 

mfg und Danke für die Antworten

ZiRaG


----------



## the rusher (26. Juni 2007)

Für was brauchst du denn ein Auto-Login?


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juni 2007)

Ein Autologin läßt sich mit *rungetty* realisieren.

Das Autologin brauchst Du aber theoretisch gar nicht. Wenn alles korrekt eingerichtet ist läuft das System sowieso und man muss sich nicht extra anmelden.


----------

